
Grandma Charges family $45 per head for Christmas - bgschulman31
https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/grandma-charges-christmas-dinner.html
======
topmonk
I get a 404, found the article here [https://www.foxnews.com/food-
drink/grandma-charges-christmas...](https://www.foxnews.com/food-
drink/grandma-charges-christmas-dinner)

